# So, I just fell in love with a guitar...



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok, so I saw the footage of Emperor playing on Hellfest on the Emperor thread, and I instantly fell in love with Ihsahn's Iceman. 







seriously, its like the Gods of black metal forged it from tears and blood. 
Anyway, I took me like 2 seconds to realize I wanted it. BAD. Took me another second to figure out that its a LACS and it will probably never see production.

SO, I decided to mod an existing iceman to get as close as possible.
this is the closest one IMO





Now, most of the mods are simple enough: one white pickup, gold pickup, knobs, tuners and pickup rings, brown tortoise pickguard and truss rod cover, natural back... 
But there are a couple that might not be so easily achieved:
Flame maple top with trans white finish. (but i COULD live without this) and the BRIDGE.

so in essence, the bridge is the problem. Gibraltar vs some sort of TOM. Any ideas? is there anything gold that replaces a Gibraltar directly? or im gonna have to fill, redrill, and fit something completely different? 
If i get a TOM would i have trouble with the neck angle?

All help is appreciated, thank you very much


----------



## Bodes (Jul 10, 2014)

Can't help you out in any way, shape or form, but god-damn that is a friggin' sa-WEEEEEEEEEEEET Iceman.

Can't wait for updates.


----------



## Valnob (Jul 10, 2014)

So it's a Tosin TAM100 but in a iceman body !

It looks so good.

For the bridge, it looks like a gibsom TOM and the triangle plate may be added but not part of the bridge

I've found some similar plates :


----------



## Vrollin (Jul 10, 2014)

A gold Gibraltar would be the easiest replacement here...


----------



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> A gold Gibraltar would be the easiest replacement here...



thats the problem, i dont think there are gold Gibraltar standards, or at least i havent found one.


----------



## Vrollin (Jul 10, 2014)

They're on the new iron labels


----------



## SouthpawGuy (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks just like the cloud inlay and tailpiece on the older Ibanez Artists


----------



## asher (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow. That is HOT!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 10, 2014)

Meh...


----------



## Dentom79 (Jul 10, 2014)

The iceman suits the whole TAM100/10 design better than the RG, cannot wait to see the endresult if you plan to go through with this.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 10, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> They're on the new iron labels



yeah i thought about it, and with the amount of ppl that didnt like gold hardware on those i was like, ill just trade it with someone. BUT those are the new gibraltars, idunno if they fit the same way, or have the same string height, etc. 

btw, thank you all for the replies  I am 99% convinced that im going for it, as soon as i figure out the bridge part.


----------



## vilk (Jul 10, 2014)

its so god damn mother....ing good looking guitar ....


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 10, 2014)

It's hard to find those Gibraltar bridges by themselves. As far as I've looked no one had them for sale. 

I was looking for the newer, lower-shouldered ones to replace my older one with high shoulders. 

Cool looking iceman, indeed


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 10, 2014)

Most beautiful Iceman I've ever seen, straight up.


----------



## pondman (Jul 10, 2014)

Yup its hot ! I started building one after I saw it.
It got as far as a body blank...a little something for the winter months.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jul 10, 2014)

pondman said:


> Yup its hot ! I started building one after I saw it.
> It got as far as a body blank...a little something for the winter months.



Yep. Just glued up a body blank, after my tele is done I NEED to make one of these


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 10, 2014)

I have never seen that Iceman until now, and not only is it absolutely amazing, but it's way cooler because Ihsahn is playing it.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 10, 2014)

With that pickguard, I almost want to call it an Ice Paul.

I need it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 10, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Ice Paul






Genius.


----------



## mikolo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Ibanez, what will it take to get that into production?


----------



## Forkface (Jul 11, 2014)

anybody knows if a white iceman with TOM ever came into production? i cannot find a list of icemen models released hahah
I found the ICT700 but that thing has some sort of weird ibanez bridge (damn you ibanez and your in-house hardware! ) and i dunno if a TOM fits there, and its string through so meh.


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 11, 2014)

Keen to see your progress on this, 

Definitely need to find an old Ibanez artist bridge! 

Or IMO, get a metalwork place to make you a replica of the plate behind the bridge, Then get that & your current bridge gold plated, easiest way I think!


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 11, 2014)

Forkface said:


> I found the ICT700 but that thing has some sort of weird ibanez bridge (damn you ibanez and your in-house hardware! ) and i dunno if a TOM fits there, and its string through so meh.



Don't think so - my DTT700 has the same bridge (Gibraltar Custom)

...Plus the ICT700 has a normal Ibanez reverse headstock (6 inline) as opposed to the Iceman-unique 3x3 headstock which really helps make the guitar IMO


----------



## Forkface (Jul 11, 2014)

Blue1970Cutlass said:


> ...Plus the ICT700 has a normal Ibanez reverse headstock (6 inline) as opposed to the Iceman-unique 3x3 headstock which really helps make the guitar IMO



yeah you're right. it also has sharktooth inlays instead of blocks. 

I found this in the ibanez webpage, its a list of parts, dunno if you can order them but if i can im pretty sure i can find something that fits.

https://cs.hoshinogakki.co.jp/pcw.nsf#HGCTopLabel


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Jul 11, 2014)

Forkface said:


> yeah you're right. it also has sharktooth inlays instead of blocks.
> 
> I found this in the ibanez webpage, its a list of parts, dunno if you can order them but if i can im pretty sure i can find something that fits.
> 
> https://cs.hoshinogakki.co.jp/pcw.nsf#HGCTopLabel



Oh yeah, forgot about the inlays too

I checked out that link you added and in case you're having trouble sorting through the mess - I'm pretty sure the tailpiece is the same as the ones on some of the AR models


Edit: WTF I tried to link the specific page but the site only links the home page

Anyway - yeah search for the AR series - there are a bunch but for sure the AR420 blue







At least it let me link the pic


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 12, 2014)

That guitar is strange as hell, but why do I love it so much.

Godspeed on your guitar project! I hope you can get as close to that beauty as possible (within reason, of course).


----------



## Forkface (Jul 12, 2014)

this one also looks sorta like it, but without the TOM edges that im not that fond of.






its a gibraltar III

The problem is that if i find one of these i feel that either its going to be to high compared to the original, or im going to have to sink it all the way to the body, which in turn its going to *maybe* cause the strings to pop out because the angle is not gonna be enough.

Maybe Ill just find a gold gibraltar and swap it. But IMO it really needs the cloud ornament to make it whole.


ANYWAY, i need to get the guitar first


----------



## Sullen (Jul 15, 2014)

You can fill the screw holes of the Gibraltar unit and put a TOM or even the Gibraltar "TOM" with the classic quick change tailpiece as in Ihsahn's guitsr but you might have problems with neck angle. The only way around this is flush mounting the TOM style bridge by routing an oval shape recessed onto the body to sit the bridge at a much lower height eliminating the need of a neck angle. That's is indeed a sweet guitar and sand the hell out of that top glue a flame maple veneer and refinish it!!!! XD good luck mate &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 15, 2014)

I saw this thread and couldn't help but mention that warmoth and kne do iceman shapes, and they can both drill for whatever bridge you send to them. Only problem is that they only fit necks made to fit fenders, so it could only have 22 frets and i also don't know where you would find a fitting neck with an iceman headstock. If this is fine with you, carvin and warmoth can both make working necks with 3-on-a-side headstocks of various shapes. My personal favorite for the iceman shape would be carvin's pointed 3-on-a-side. Dunno how helpful that is, just throwing it out there.


----------



## Forkface (Jul 16, 2014)

thank you all for your insight!  i really appreciate it.

Anyway, i think i have it all figured out. Will post again when I have anything that remotely resembles an actual update 

Also, apparently the IC500 has been discontinued  ? (sweetwater doesn't have it anymore, nor musicians friend) so I'll try to find a decent used one.


----------



## Thorerges (Aug 13, 2014)

why isnt this ever going to reach production? Ihsahn is a very popular artist.


----------



## rockskate4x (Aug 13, 2014)

I didn't know that black metal (for lack of a better name to satisfy the nit pickers) was popular enough anywhere to warrant a signature model


----------



## Eliguy666 (Aug 13, 2014)

rockskate4x said:


> I didn't know that black metal (for lack of a better name to satisfy the nit pickers) was popular enough anywhere to warrant a signature model



There is a _ton_ of money in black metal. I can't remember which Sam Dunn documentary it was, but he mentioned it being the top cultural export of Norway.


----------



## rockskate4x (Aug 13, 2014)

oh it may be popular in norway, but for a sig to work, i think ibanez would have to be able to do well in the greater UK or the US or Japan (just my speculation)


----------



## Viginez (Aug 14, 2014)

that guitar screams glam black metal


----------



## Majkel (Aug 14, 2014)

Eliguy666 said:


> There is a _ton_ of money in black metal. I can't remember which Sam Dunn documentary it was, but he mentioned it being the top cultural export of Norway.



You mean the top cultural export of a very small country with a global impact of zilch. I mean, they have wooly cardigans and a funny sounding language, what else are they going to export?


----------



## House74 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dentom79 said:


> The iceman suits the whole TAM100/10 design better than the RG, cannot wait to see the endresult if you plan to go through with this.


 
Could not agree more, I actually really don't like the TAM10/100 8 RG, this though. DAAAMN. The body shape really makes the color scheme, and the color scheme/hardware in this case I think really actually makes the iceman body style. THAT one, i'd buy!!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Sep 8, 2014)

I hope you're still going through with this, I'd love to see it turn out. I'm actually in the process of refinishing my Iceman to be white, inspired by Ihsahn's It's not going to have the gold hardware & pickguard though, just white with direct mounted custom white SD Black Winters & chrome hardware.

Oh & if you find a place that sells that unique bridge piece, I'd love to buy one in chrome. My Iceman has a TOM bridge so it would be perfect.

EDIT: I just found out it's called a Quik Change Classic Tailpiece


----------



## jwade (Sep 8, 2014)

Definitely planning to snag one of those in gold and do up a fancy-schmancy Nightside Iceman, glad to know the proper name to search for to grab one!


----------



## Forkface (Sep 23, 2014)

I think im going to buy one of those new Gold Gibraltars, and install the bridge ornament next to it just for aesthetic purposes.

anybody knows if the new gibraltars are direct replacements for the old standard ones?


----------



## død (Sep 24, 2014)

Majkel said:


> You mean the top cultural export of a very small country with a global impact of zilch. I mean, they have wooly cardigans and a funny sounding language, what else are they going to export?



You mean apart from oil? Not much. Seeing as we currently employ about 60000 of your fellow Swedes, keeping your mouth shut would be a wise decision. 

Black metal is bigger internationally than it is here in Norway, EOD. Still, I hardly think it's big enough to warrant Ihsahn getting a signature. ESP tried it with the dudes from Dimmu Borgir, I doubt they sold many of them.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 24, 2014)

død;4168918 said:


> You mean apart from oil?


Is oil culture?



død;4168918 said:


> Seeing as we currently employ about 60000 of your fellow Swedes, keeping your mouth shut would be a wise decision.



Or you'll personally see to it they will all be fired? 

Just playin', dude. Cool it.


----------



## joshuallen (Sep 24, 2014)

You could make a neck, or customize a neck with the proper angle (you'd only need to add 2-3 degrees). However, you may also run into a problem with the TOM sitting much higher than the native Ibby pickups can reach, so you might end up needing to shim the pickups as well. IMO, if you're going with a straight mod, you might be better off recessing the bridge to bring it down to the right level so you don't have to completely redo everything. You can end up chasing your tail a bit on something like that. It might be easier to build a new body. Plenty of Iceman patterns online. That way you could also get the top, or find someone with woodworking tools who help you out.

I personally have found straight builds to be less of a headache than modding, but ymmv. Adding a top may actually help in this case to cover up the old bridge holes/routes.


----------



## død (Sep 25, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> Or you'll personally see to it they will all be fired?
> 
> Just playin', dude. Cool it.



That's not what I meant. If it hadn't been for us, those Swedes would be jobless. Instead, they're baking our bread and making our coffee.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 25, 2014)

^lol.

ANYWAY. I just got the guitar (IC500) and its a tad neck-heavy. Before I mod anything else I will try to fix this. 
Besides using a wide leather strap and moving the pins (can't really change those) any other ideas to balance the guitar?

I was thinking of sticking penny rolls in the control cavity but i dunno how electronics would react to that, and if it would make any difference whatsoever.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 25, 2014)

^It won't react to that, provided you don't let the roll knock around in there loosely. Heck, even strong magnets won't have any effect as long as they're stationary.

I think the best first approach is moving the strap button onto the heel of the neck, and perhaps moving the rear button onto the back somewhere if that isn't enough (if you don't mind drilling into the body).



død;4169546 said:


> That's not what I meant. If it hadn't been for us, those Swedes would be jobless. Instead, they're baking our bread and making our coffee.



Yeah, I know. But he _did_ say "cultural export", so the job market doesn't really factor in. To be fair, he shouldn't have said "small country", however. There's quite enough room to stretch your legs up there, and the fjords are award-winning.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm loving this.
every time i get a notification "someone posted on your thread" i get all excited: "oh, someone with helpful insight!"

but i guess not. useless scandinavians are useless.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 25, 2014)

...I thought I was helping.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 25, 2014)

it was a joke  i just found the oil discussion funny.

anyway, ill try the coin thing tomorrow along with a nice strap. 
about moving the pin, right now its as close as i can get it without it getting on the way of my playing, so i cant really do that


----------



## død (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, sorry. I'll let myself out


----------



## Majkel (Sep 25, 2014)

død;4169546 said:


> That's not what I meant. If it hadn't been for us, those Swedes would be jobless. Instead, they're baking our bread and making our coffee.



Yeah take a moment and chill out dude, I wouldn't exactly claim Sweden to have any huge cultural exports on a global scale either, so rather than interpreting it as "damn those Swedes attacking MAH COUNTRAH!" you can just take it to mean that really none of our Scandinavian countries have a really huge cultural impact on the world as such.

Even if Black Metal is a "huge export", you don't exactly see Gorgoroth selling out Madison Square Guarden, y'know 

Anyways, let's get back to that super sweet Iceman, shall we?


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 25, 2014)

I mean, personally... I wouldn't even consider Ihsahn's more recent work as being deeply in the vein or even ballpark of traditional and/or even modern Black Metal. I find his sound to be pretty unique in what he's capable of composing, arranging, and incorporating within his music in what I could only describe as a Progressive Metal offering.


----------

